# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  XΡΗΣΗ UPS

## petros3110

Στο εξοχικό, προς το παρόν δεν έχω ρεύμα. Εχω όμως ένα πανελάκι κ φορτίζω μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 12 βόλτ. Στη συνέχεια, συνδέω τη μπαταρία με ένα παλιό ups (έβγαλα τις μπαταρίες του κ έβαλα κροκοδειλάκια) το οποίο το χρησιμοιώ ως ιβέρτερ. Η ερώτηση μου είναι μπορώ με το ίδιο ups να φορτίζω (από μπριζα στο σπίτι πλέον) μπαταρία παπιού 5ΑΗ και για πόσο χρόνο? (Το ups είχε 2 μπαταρίες 7ΑΗ)

----------


## angel_grig

Μπορεις ,αλλα γιατι να μην φορτισεις την μπαταρια απο το παπι κατ'έυθειαν απο το πανελ?Γιατι αλλιως χανεις ενεργεια στην μετατροπη..

----------


## petros3110

> Μπορεις ,αλλα γιατι να μην φορτισεις την μπαταρια απο το παπι κατ'έυθειαν απο το πανελ?Γιατι αλλιως χανεις ενεργεια στην μετατροπη..


μην το μπερδευεις με το πάνελ...άσε που το πάνελ πιθανον να την υπερφόρτιζε...το πάνελ ειναι εκεί, το παπί εδώ, θα φέρω μονο το ups...το πόσες ώρες??? χρειάζεται αυτό να το ξέρω ???

----------


## petros3110

εννοώ για τιποτα υπερφορτιση ...γιατί το ups είχε 2 μπαταρίες

----------


## xsterg

ο φιλος πετρος τα εχει κανει μανταρα. οτι εχει κανει ειναι λαθος. απο το πανελ εως το ups. και απο τις μπαταριες εως την φορτιση.

----------


## petros3110

> ο φιλος πετρος τα εχει κανει μανταρα. οτι εχει κανει ειναι λαθος. απο το πανελ εως το ups. και απο τις μπαταριες εως την φορτιση.


δεν ξέρω το τι λες, πάντως μέχρι τώρα και εδώ κ 3 χρόνια με τον μαντάρα τρόπο κάνω τις διακοπές μου χωρίς να έχω ξοδέψει χρήματα παρά μόνο για το πάνελ μια κ η μπαταρία που χρησιμοποιώ ήταν μεταχειρισμένη...η ερώτησή μου ήταν συγκεκριμένη πάντως

----------


## lazarospetses

Η σωστή σειρά συνδεσμολογίας είναι η εξής :

1 - Ηλιακά πάνελ
2 - Ρυθμιστής φόρτισης στα 12V (γιατί τα πάνελ δίνουν πολύ περισσότερο από 12V)
3 - Μπαταρίες
4 - Το UPS στη θέση του inverter στα 220V
5 - Μετασχηματιστής με ρύθμιση φόρτισης από τα 220 στα 12V για να φορτίσεις τις μπαταρίες.

Δε σου φαίνεται λίγο κουφό ;

Και η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ δεν μπορείς με το ίδιο ups να φορτίζεις (από μπρίζα στο σπίτι πλέον) μπαταρία παπιού 5ΑΗ γιατί το UPS δινεί 220.
Χρειάζεσαι φορτιστή μπαταρίας από τα 220 στα 12 για να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις.

Αλλά ήδη έχεις (υποτίθεται) έναν τέτοιο φορτιστή (αυτόν που παρεμβάλλεται από τα ηλιακά πάνελ μέχρι την μπαταρία).
Οπότε συνέδεσε την μπαταρία του παπιού εκεί και σε 2-3 ώρες θα είναι έτοιμη (με καλή ηλιοφάνεια). Και να μην έχει φουλάρει το υπόλοιπο φουλάρισμα θα το αναλάβει το παπάκι.

Η όλη διαδικασία που θέλεις να κάνεις (αν την κάνεις σωστά όπως περιγράφω στην αρχή) σημαίνει ότι θα έχεις τεράστιες απώλειες ρεύματος στις μετατροπές.

----------


## petros3110

> Η σωστή σειρά συνδεσμολογίας είναι η εξής :
> 
> 1 - Ηλιακά πάνελ
> 2 - Ρυθμιστής φόρτισης στα 12V (γιατί τα πάνελ δίνουν πολύ περισσότερο από 12V)
> 3 - Μπαταρίες
> 4 - Το UPS στη θέση του inverter στα 220V
> 5 - Μετασχηματιστής με ρύθμιση φόρτισης από τα 220 στα 12V για να φορτίσεις τις μπαταρίες.
> 
> Δε σου φαίνεται λίγο κουφό ;
> ...



ρε φίλε ούτε εσύ κατάλαβες...στο ups έχω βγάλει τις μπαταρίες που είχε είπαμε κ έχω βάλε κροκοδειλάκια όπου συνδέω τη μπατ αυτοκινήτου όταν παίρνω από το πάνελ του εξοχικού...τώρα θα πάρω το ups θα βάλω τα κροκοδειλάκια σε μπαταρια παπιού και το καλώδιο που παίρνει ρεύμα στη μπρίζα...το ups όμως είχε 2 μπαταρίες 7ΑΗ κ ρωτώ μήπως υπερφορτίζει τη μπαταρία του παπιού(για τον ίδιο λογο δεν τη βάζω στο πάνελ-άσε που το πάνελ είναι στο εξοχικό)

----------


## petros3110

δηλαδή στο εξοχικό έχω 
πάνελ-ρυθμιστης- μπαταρία- ups(αντί ιβερτερ)

στη μόνιμη κατοικία θέλω
ups-μπαταρία παπιού 5ΑΗ

Μηπως θα υπερφορτίζει???

----------


## xsterg

> ρε φίλε ούτε εσύ κατάλαβες...στο ups έχω βγάλει τις μπαταρίες που είχε είπαμε κ έχω βάλε κροκοδειλάκια όπου συνδέω τη μπατ αυτοκινήτου όταν παίρνω από το πάνελ του εξοχικού...τώρα θα πάρω το ups θα βάλω τα κροκοδειλάκια σε μπαταρια παπιού και το καλώδιο που παίρνει ρεύμα στη μπρίζα...το ups όμως είχε 2 μπαταρίες 7ΑΗ κ ρωτώ μήπως υπερφορτίζει τη μπαταρία του παπιού(για τον ίδιο λογο δεν τη βάζω στο πάνελ-άσε που το πάνελ είναι στο εξοχικό)


δεν καταλαβαινει κανεις εδω μεσα και καταλαβαινεις εσυ. τωρα πως το βλεπεις εσυ αυτο?

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ο Πέτρος μια χαρά τα λέει. Μετά το πάνελ έχει ρυθμιστή που του φορτίζει μπαταρία (πιθανόν αυτοκινήτου). Το UPS το χρησιμοποιεί για να παίρνει 220 από τα 12 της μπαταρίας.
Το παπί έχει μπαταρία με υγρά;
Πάντως οι φορτιστές αυτοκινήτων φορτίζουν μπαταρίες ανεξάρτητα από τα ΑΗ της κάθε μπαταρίας. 
Φαντάζομαι και το UPS θα έχει μηχανισμό για αποφυγή υπερφόρτισης. Τώρα αν η μπαταρία σου είναι με υγρά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.

Τι συσκευές υποστηρίζει το UPS στο εξοχικό;

----------


## petros3110

> δεν καταλαβαινει κανεις εδω μεσα και καταλαβαινεις εσυ. τωρα πως το βλεπεις εσυ αυτο?



είσαι τιτανοτεράστιος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!συγχαρητηρια να σε χαίρονται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## petros3110

> Ο Πέτρος μια χαρά τα λέει. Μετά το πάνελ έχει ρυθμιστή που του φορτίζει μπαταρία (πιθανόν αυτοκινήτου). Το UPS το χρησιμοποιεί για να παίρνει 220 από τα 12 της μπαταρίας.
> Το παπί έχει μπαταρία με υγρά;
> Πάντως οι φορτιστές αυτοκινήτων φορτίζουν μπαταρίες ανεξάρτητα από τα ΑΗ της κάθε μπαταρίας. 
> Φαντάζομαι και το UPS θα έχει μηχανισμό για αποφυγή υπερφόρτισης. Τώρα αν η μπαταρία σου είναι με υγρά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.
> 
> Τι συσκευές υποστηρίζει το UPS στο εξοχικό;


επιτέλους! κι ένας που κατάλαβε!!! εύγε ρε φίλε!!! το ups δεν γνωρίζω αν διαθετει για αποφυγή μηχανισμό υπερφόρτισης αλλά απ την άλλη δείχνει ότι η μπαταρια είναι πλήρης φορτισμένη...η μπαταρια της πάπιας δεν είναι με υγρά...υποστηριζει λάμπες, ραδιο έως 360 βατ στο σύνολο

----------


## vasilimertzani

λογικα αν η ταση που δινει το ups einai 12v θα την φορτισει.Επειδη ειπες δυο μπαταριες αν ειναι σε σειρα τοτε γινεται 24v οποτε εκει σκουραινουν τα πραγματα.Επισης υπερφορτιση δεν της κανει σιγουρα,το προβλημα ειναι αν μπορει να την φορτισει και δεν καει ο φορτιστης του.
Μπαταρια με υγρα ειναι.

----------


## petros3110

> λογικα αν η ταση που δινει το ups einai 12v θα την φορτισει.Επειδη ειπες δυο μπαταριες αν ειναι σε σειρα τοτε γινεται 24v οποτε εκει σκουραινουν τα πραγματα.Επισης υπερφορτιση δεν της κανει σιγουρα,το προβλημα ειναι αν μπορει να την φορτισει και δεν καει ο φορτιστης του.
> Μπαταρια με υγρα ειναι.


οι μπαταριες του ήταν παράλληλα οπότε 12αρες μπορει να φορτίσει...ο φορτιστήτου γιατί να καεί???πως μπορώ να μάθω τις δυνατότητες του φορτιστή του??? με ενδιαφέρει να μην καταστρέφει τη μπαταρία κατά τη φόρτισή της μια που το ιδανικό θα είναι η φόρτιση να γίνεται με το 1/10 της χωριτικότητας της και αυτό είχε 2 μπατ που σημαίνει φορτιζε διπλάσσια χωρητικότητα

----------


## lazarospetses

> δηλαδή στο εξοχικό έχω 
> πάνελ-ρυθμιστης- μπαταρία- ups(αντί ιβερτερ)
> 
> στη μόνιμη κατοικία θέλω
> ups-μπαταρία παπιού 5ΑΗ
> 
> Μηπως θα υπερφορτίζει???


Όχι δεν θα υπερφορτίζει τις μπαταρίες που θα βάλεις, ακόμη και αν είναι μικρότερες σε χωρητικότητα.
Τα UPS έχουν μηχανισμό που σταματάνε την φόρτιση όταν η μπαταρία είναι πλήρης.
Απλά εσύ θα βάλεις μικρότερης χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες στο UPS.
Άλλο οι ΑΗ και άλλο τα 12V της μπαταρίας
Και εγώ το έχω κάνει όταν εξαντλήθηκαν οι πρώτες μπαταρίες του UPS μου, έβαλα άλλη εξωτερικά και μεγαλύτερη.

Και τώρα θα γίνω κακός .....χεχε

Αν έλεγες απλά ότι θέλεις να αλλάξεις τις μπαταρίες στο UPS με παπιού δε θα ήταν πιο εύκολο, πιο κατανοητό και δε θα ξοδεύαμε λιγότερη πληκτρολόγηση και ανάγνωση ;

----------


## petros3110

> Όχι δεν θα υπερφορτίζει τις μπαταρίες που θα βάλεις, ακόμη και αν είναι μικρότερες σε χωρητικότητα.
> Τα UPS έχουν μηχανισμό που σταματάνε την φόρτιση όταν η μπαταρία είναι πλήρης.
> Απλά εσύ θα βάλεις μικρότερης χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες στο UPS.
> Άλλο οι ΑΗ και άλλο τα 12V της μπαταρίας
> Και εγώ το έχω κάνει όταν εξαντλήθηκαν οι πρώτες μπαταρίες του UPS μου, έβαλα άλλη εξωτερικά και μεγαλύτερη.
> 
> Και τώρα θα γίνω κακός .....χεχε
> 
> Αν έλεγες απλά ότι θέλεις να αλλάξεις τις μπαταρίες στο UPS με παπιού δε θα ήταν πιο εύκολο, πιο κατανοητό και δε θα ξοδεύαμε λιγότερη πληκτρολόγηση και ανάγνωση ;


το οτι έβαλες μεγαλύτερη...έτσι τη φορτιζει σε περισσότερες ώρες??? στο ερώτημάσου έχεις δίκιο!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Λαζαρε κερδιζεις!!!
Εγω δεν το καταλαβα,νομιζα οτι απλα θελει να την φορτιζει επειδη αδειαζει.δεν βλεπω να βγαζει χρονο.

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## petros3110

> Λαζαρε κερδιζεις!!!
> Εγω δεν το καταλαβα,νομιζα οτι απλα θελει να την φορτιζει επειδη αδειαζει.δεν βλεπω να βγαζει χρονο.
> 
> Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.


γιατί???

----------


## petros3110

> Λαζαρε κερδιζεις!!!
> Εγω δεν το καταλαβα,νομιζα οτι απλα θελει να την φορτιζει επειδη αδειαζει.δεν βλεπω να βγαζει χρονο.
> 
> Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.


γιατί δεν θα βγάλει χρόνο???

----------


## vasilimertzani

> γιατί δεν θα βγάλει χρόνο???




Γιατι η μπαταρια για το παπακι δεν κανει για αυτη την δουλεια.Υπαρχουν μπαταριες που κανουν για ups και δοξα τον θεο δεν κοστιζουν και τρελα λεφτα.Τωρα αν την εχεις τι να πω.Βαλε την και οσο κρατησει

----------


## petros3110

> Γιατι η μπαταρια για το παπακι δεν κανει για αυτη την δουλεια.Υπαρχουν μπαταριες που κανουν για ups και δοξα τον θεο δεν κοστιζουν και τρελα λεφτα.Τωρα αν την εχεις τι να πω.Βαλε την και οσο κρατησει


βασίλη...τη μπαταρία του παπιού θελω να φορτίσω...όχι να αντικαταστήσω τη μπαταρία του ups...

----------

vasilimertzani (18-12-15)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Καλυτερα παντως φορτιζει στο αμαξι μιση ωριτσα 

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## petros3110

> Καλυτερα παντως φορτιζει στο αμαξι μιση ωριτσα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.


γιατί καλύτερα??? και πως θα γίνει αυτό???

----------


## vasilimertzani

Με δυο καλωδια η ακομα καλυτερα. Απο την πριζα του αναπτηρα

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## petros3110

> Με δυο καλωδια η ακομα καλυτερα. Απο την πριζα του αναπτηρα
> 
> Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.


όταν λες με δυο καλώδια??? υποθέτω εφόσον βάλω μπροστά να τη συνδέσω παράλληλα με του αυτοκινήτου...κ δεν θα τη σκίσει τη στιγμή που φορτίζει 45άρα??? δεν θα είναι πολλά τα αμπέρ φόρτισης?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ναι με δυο καλωδια .βαλε το μπροστα και συνδεσε την.οχι οχι δεν θα παθει τιποτα.η μπαταρία θα τραβαει οσο ρευμα θελει για να φορτισει.

Υπαρχουν και φορτιστες με 30-40€ αν σε βολευει,να μην.την βγαζεις και απο το μηχανακι αν εχεις γκαραζ.
Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------

